# Zoey spits up alot..should I be worried



## *Zoey* (May 25, 2011)

She never has any problems with her food or treats but for some reason every time Zoey drinks her water she will spit up a little afterwards. My hubby says its because she drinks alot so fast...is this normal? She dosen't seem to have a problem going pee. Any suggestions on how to help her so she wont spit up any more??


----------



## Deerboy's Momma (May 23, 2011)

If she's drinking too quickly, maybe you could try giving her water in one of those bowls that is meant to prevent dogs from gulping food?

The other thing (that I would personally do) is water her when you think she's thirsty, but not in large increments and take away the bowl whenever you think she's had enough. Give her small amounts of water frequently throughout the day.

If she spits up even after drinking small amounts, you may want to take her to the vet, as that can indicate a more serious issue.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

My pups used to do this before we started feeding raw. Now they don't drink a whole lot because of raw so they rarely have a problem. I think it was just Matilda that had the issue as she's more prone to "spitting up".


----------

